# Solved: cable tv digital conversion



## Harper of Pern (Jul 10, 2008)

I have an analog tv and vcr/dvd with a built-in tuner. Before Mediacom converted to 100% digital I was able to watch one channel and record another. Not any more! Using the basic Thomson adapter they provided for free, I can now only record the channel I am watching, among other related annoyances.

I'm looking for either a work-around using the current basic adapter, e.g. maybe using a splitter and a/b switch (for example), or a recommendation for a more sophisticated adapter I could purchase which would enable me to be able to once again record and watch different channels at the same time.

Can't believe I'm the only one in this boat, with all the cable companies in the process of converting to 100% digital, that there isn't a solution of some kind someone has come up with!

Thanks for any help!

P.S. If there is a more appropriate forum here, or in another web site, please let me know


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

No, you're not the only person in that situation. You have lots of company. That's the way digital works. No, you can't split it. That's why most people use the DVR provided by their cable company. Call your cable company and find out if you can rent another adapter and connect 2 to the same outlet.


----------



## Harper of Pern (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for your quick reply. Not sure what you mean by " rent another adapter and connect 2 to the same outlet." 
My setup used to be CABLE > DVD/VCR > ANALOG TV. The tuner in the DVD/VCR enabled me to tape one channel and watch another at the same time. Now its CABLE > ADAPTER > DVD/VCR > ANALOG TV, and I can record only what I'm watching and I can't even set a recording to record one channel and then switch to another channel when the one program is over. 
I was looking at the possibility of splitting the cable signal at some point after it comes into the house and use the two resulting streams and additional hardware to somehow enable 2 different functions of recording and watching at the same time like I was able to formerly. Shades of "if they can put a man on the moon . . . . "

I want to avoid renting equipment from the cable company if possible. The other option I'm looking at would be to buy a more sophisticated adapter (if there is one!) so that once again I can have my life back.

Aargh! Any Rube Goldbergs out there?
Again, thanks for any help.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Yes, I know how you *used to* have it setup. That's how everyone connected a VCR. VCRs have their own built-in analog tuners. Now you have an all-digital signal. The VCR doesn't have a digital tuner. That's why you have the adapter. The adapter gives you *one channel*. That's it. You can't split it. You also can't just split the cable somewhere in the house and get 2 signals.

You *may* be able to connect 2 adapters to the same cable outlet so you can connect one to the TV and one to the VCR. You'd have to ask the cable company. If you can buy whatever tuning adapters you want, buy one. I thought you had to get it from the cable company.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

DoubleHelix said:


> You *may* be able to connect 2 adapters to the same cable outlet so you can connect one to the TV and one to the VCR.


If you do go with a second adapter (cable box) for the VCR, you will only be able to record what is on the channel the cable box is tuned to at the moment. Your VCR will not be able to change the channel.


----------



## Harper of Pern (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks to you both. Aargh. Why is it that "improvements" in tech services often seem to take us away from where we want to end up?

I was looking at trying to "rube goldberg" it possibly by splitting the incoming cable signal and sending one stream through the adapter to the TV so I could watch all the content now available, and the other stream directly to the VCR so that I could at least be able to record the channels I don't need the adapter for, and then connect the VCR to the TV somehow, possibly involving an a/b switch (or similar device) because of two connections needing to end up at the TV. That way I would have a "dual tuner" set-up of sorts. Any merit to that, do you think?

Be that as it may, I'm probably going to have to bite the bullet and get a dual tuner DVR in order to regain the ability to record and view different channels at the same time if I can't finagle the set-up somehow, as in the above. Since all I want to do is have my record/view capability back, and I don't want to rent a DVR from cable, I'm guessing I can buy any dual-tuner DVR from a third party and it will do the trick. Mediacom is currently using the Motorola DCT 62XX series. I don't need any of the extra "services" which come with the rental fee. Any suggestions for a machine which will do the basic record/view function without breaking my piggy bank?

Sorry to get so wordy on this topic, but as you can gather, this has been extremely frustrating since I don't need bells and whistles, just basic functions in order to enjoy what little decent programing there is these days.

Once again, thanks for your help and suggestions.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If your cable provider switched to an all digital signal, you cannot connect directly to a VCR with an analog tuner regardless of where or how you "split" something. You need another digital adapter connected to the VCR. 

Do you live outside the US? If so, I don't know what DVRs or adapters are available in your area. If you live in the US, you'd have to buy a DVR that takes a CableCARD, and then rent that from your cable provider if you don't want to use their box.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

DoubleHelix said:


> If your cable provider switched to an all digital signal,





Harper of Pern said:


> ... the other stream directly to the VCR so that I could at least be able to record the channels I don't need the adapter for, and then connect the VCR to the TV somehow, possibly involving an a/b switch (or similar device) because of two connections needing to end up at the TV. That way I would have a "dual tuner" set-up of sorts. Any merit to that, do you think?


If your service is all digital, as mentioned by DoubleHelix, the analog tuner in the VCR would be of no use. If ,on the other hand, you have hybrid cable service with a mix of digital and analog video channels, then your VCR may still work to record the analog channels.

If your TV only has one RF and/or composite video input, you would need some type of A/B switch.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Harper of Pern said:


> I have an analog tv and vcr/dvd with a built-in tuner. * Before Mediacom converted to 100% digital I was able to watch one channel and record another. *


I understood this to mean the provider only sent a digital signal.


----------



## Harper of Pern (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks like I might have to go the dual tuner DVR route, but I was talking to a Mediacom CSR this afternoon, and she said if I don't want to rent the unit from them, I could buy a TIVO (for example) using a cable card, and rent the card from them for less than renting their DVR. However, I would also have to use a splitter in this setup. Not sure why I would need a splitter. Could you translate?

P.S. You guys answer awfully fast. Do you ever go to bed?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

As I said in my previous post, if you buy your own DVR, it would probably have to support CableCARD, and it sounds like your provider confirmed that. A Tivo is a type of DVR. The cheapest model is $149 plus $14.95 per month plus the cost of the CableCARD. You would get an M card which supports multiple tuners, and you would not split anything.


----------

